# (TUTOs de Fìx) Changer les icônes des apps Apple



## skaka (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé Snow Leopard aujourd'hui sur un Mac Mini.
Installation sans soucis.
Par contre, bon nombre de mes préférences (notamment au niveau de l'apparence) ont été changées. Comme les icons des applications Apple.
Seul problème, c'est que depuis que j'ai Snow Leopard d'installé, il m'est impossible de changer leurs icons comme je le faisais avant.
Ma méthode était la plus simple : Ouverture d'un png avec Aperçu / copier, ouverture des informations d'une application / sélection de l'icon / coller.
Mais là, je ne peux ni copier directement avec Aperçu (la fonction est grisée, ou alors il faut sélectionner l'image avec le bon outil), et je ne peux ni coller sur TOUTES les applications Apple.
Du coup, je me retrouve un avec Dock ou seulement les applications Apple sont impossible à changer.
Quelqu'un à une idée ?


----------



## wath68 (7 Septembre 2009)

Pour changer les icônes des applications Apple (Safari, Mail, iTunes, etc...) :

1. - Trouvez l'icône originale (clic droit sur l'application / afficher le contenu du paquet / Contents / Resources)

2. - L'icône a une extension .icns  *(*)*

3. - Copier-coller cette icône dans un dossier de sauvegarde pour pouvoir le récupérer, au cas ou.

ATTENTION :
L'icône qui doit remplacer celle d'origine doit être obligatoirement au format .icns *(**)*, et avoir le même nom (attention aux majuscules et minuscules)

4. - Renommer votre nouvelle icône.

5. - Clic sur cette icône, pour la sélectionner, puis cmd+c (copier)

6. - cmd+v (coller) dans le dossier Resources de l'application (s'authentifier si c'est demandé)


*(*)* Noms de certaines icônes d'origine :

Pour iTunes : iTunes.icns
Pour Safari : compass.icns
Pour Mail : app.icns
Pour QuickTime X : QuickTimePlayerX.icns
Pour Carnet D'adresse : AppIcon.icns

*(**)* Pour changer une image au format .png en fichier .icns, j'utilise IconComposer qui se trouve, je crois, sur le CD d'installation fourni avec votre Mac,
ou faire une recherche sur le forum pour trouver les outils disponibles (je n'ai plus les noms en tête),
Imag2icns, entre autres (Merci Fix78)


----------



## Fìx (6 Novembre 2009)

Bon aller, tuto en image.... (si j'ai pas bon quelque part, dites le moi!  )

- J'ouvre mon dossier Applications et je cherche le logiciel Mail...

Sur son icône, je fais un clic secondaire et je fais : "Afficher le contenu du paquet"





- Je tombe sur le dossier "Contents" (que j'ouvre)




- Je cherche le dossier "Resources" (que j'ouvre)




- Là, je cherche l'icône (en l'occurence, pour Mail.app, celle-ci s'appelle : "app.icns", mais Wath a donné plus haut la liste des autres)




- Connaissant maintenant son nom, je prépare ma nouvelle icône sur mon bureau et lui attribue exactement le même nom :




- Avant de finir, je pense à copier l'icône d'origine quelque part sur mon ordi si je ne veux pas la perdre


- Puis je glisse ma nouvelle icône dans mon dossier "Resources" que j'ai préalablement ouvert. L'ordinateur va me demander si je veux remplacer l'ancienne, je clique sur remplacer ... La nouvelle va écraser l'ancienne.


C'est fini! 

Un petit redémarrage de l'application et/ou du Mac.... et normalement la nouvelle icône devrait être en place.

Si malgré tout elle n'a pas changé dans le dock, sortez la et remettez la... ça m'arrive sous Léopard.


----------



## Fìx (6 Novembre 2009)

pierre64f1 a dit:


> Cà y est, grace à toi, j'approche!!!!!!!
> 
> j'ai une icone prise sur deviantArt, elle est en jpg je l'ai sur le bureau, je sais je dois aller sur Img2icns, mais j'y comprends rien, c'est tt en Anglais !
> J'ai fait glisser mon icone dans dropimage here, mais j'ai rien de plus !!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Exemple avec mon avatar que j'ai repiqué d'ici :




- Je le glisse de mon bureau (ou de là où elle se trouve) à la fenêtre de départ d'img2icns :




-Puis j'arrive sur cette fenêtre... où je clique sur l'icône "icns" :




- Je choisi le bureau (desktop chez moi) pour enregistrer mon icône et clique sur "Choose" :




- Et mon .png a été transformé en .icns et est maintenant prêt à l'emploi! 




La suite........  dans mon tuto précédent!


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2011)

J'ai regroupé ici les excellents tutos en images de Fìx.


----------



## thomkst (28 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je déterre ce post car je rencontre quelques problèmes pour changer mes icônes.

Même en suivant la manip à la lettre, j'ai certains applications pour lesquelles l'icône change uniquement dans le launchpad mais pas dans le dock, pour d'autres c'est l'inverse...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré cela ?

Merci !

EDIT: Je ne peux pas non plus tout remettre comme au départ en remettant en place les icônes de base.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Décembre 2013)

Souvent il faut redémarrer pour que les nouvelles icônes soient prises en compte. L'as tu fait ?


----------



## thomkst (29 Décembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Souvent il faut redémarrer pour que les nouvelles icônes soient prises en compte. L'as tu fait ?



Oui j'ai vraiment tout essayé ! Le plus bizarre c'est que j'ai tout remis d'origine mais pour certaines apps le problème persiste.

Par exemple, l'icône Contacts reste modifiée dans le Dock alors que c'est celle d'origine partout.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Décembre 2013)

Tu cliques dessus dans le dock et tu maintiens cliqués. Tu la sors du dock et elle va disparaitre dans une sorte de petit nuage. Ensuite, tu cherches Contact dans ton dossier "Applications" et tu l'as remets dans ton dock, là elle devrait avoir repris son icônes d'origine.


----------



## thomkst (29 Décembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu cliques dessus dans le dock et tu maintiens cliqués. Tu la sors du dock et elle va disparaitre dans une sorte de petit nuage. Ensuite, tu cherches Contact dans ton dossier "Applications" et tu l'as remets dans ton dock, là elle devrait avoir repris son icônes d'origine.



Déjà fait également... Pour certaines, en les remettant dans le dock, elles prenaient la "nouvelle apparence", puis une fois "gardées" dans le dock, elles reprenaient l'apparence d'origine, voir l'inverse.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Décembre 2013)

Alors là franchement aucune idée......


----------



## thomkst (29 Décembre 2013)

Voir pour les Préférences Système, Mail, Contacts, Plans, etc.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Décembre 2013)

Assez curieux en effet....


----------



## Runjulia (24 Mai 2014)

thomkst a dit:


> Déjà fait également... Pour certaines, en les remettant dans le dock, elles prenaient la "nouvelle apparence", puis une fois "gardées" dans le dock, elles reprenaient l'apparence d'origine, voir l'inverse.



Bonjour à tous,

Sous Maverick (tout nouveau compris avec un tout nouveau Imac), après une belle galère hier, ce matin, je vérifie que ma nouvelle Icône mail est en place. A tous les niveaux elle est bien là sauf dans le dock. 

1) Je l'élimine du dock
2) Je réouvre Mail à partir du Finder alors que là je vois ma nouvelle icône, même topo = toujours la bonne vielle icône sur le dock.
3) Je ré-élimine du dock
4) je prends l'icône du Launcher et je la déplace sur le dock. C'est bon.

J'ai veillé également à ce que mes modifications soient  bien enregistrées.

Voilà, comme je découvre en même temps Maverick, ce n'est peut-être pas très "technique" mais j'y vais à l'instinct.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Et maintenant les autres icônes ? .

C'est très bien comme technique et comme tu l'as dit tu découvres le fonctionnement de Mavericks .

Bonne personnalisation .


----------



## Caliao (24 Mai 2014)

y'a aussi dans le terminal le « killall Dock » qui peut servir pour les petits pépins du genre


----------



## Runjulia (5 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

j'aimerais personnaliser d'autres icônes mais je ne trouve par vraiment, ici, une liste complète d'affichage, ce qui fait que je change d'icône (.icns) mais pas toujours celles que je veux. , surprenant d'ailleurs !

D'autre part, j'aimerais trouver le Finder (c'est le comble !) et son icône. C'est bête, n'est-ce pas? Quel chemin ?

Merci de votre agréable compagnie, et de vos réponses éventuelles


----------



## JohanC (5 Juin 2014)

Salut 

Pour le finder et la corbeille (entre autres) tu peux utiliser LiteIcon.


----------



## Runjulia (5 Juin 2014)

Merci JohanC, mais je ne cherche pas d'icônes, je cherche le chemin pour trouver l'icône Apple de Finder. C'est cela qui est surprenant, je ne trouve pas le dossier du Finder MDR !


----------



## JohanC (5 Juin 2014)

Liteicon permet de remplacer les icônes.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2014)

rappel
changer une icone ( y compris d'applis Apple) est devenue TRES facile avec les OS recents
il suffit d'appliquer un copier coller image dans le CMD I
( pour des choses niveau OS un  log admi sera requis)

pour annuler ou revenir en arriere  même des semaines plus tard
on sélectionne l'icone dans le CMD I et on clique *couper*


----------



## Runjulia (6 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'en connais une (MOI) qui n'a pas lu correctement les posts et qui se tape la honte : .

Merci et pardonnez ma crétinerie !


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (24 Juin 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'aurais une question... Alors comme beaucoup, j'aime customiser les icones de mon Mac...
Sauf que j'ai remarqué un truc qui peut être est passé inaperçu ou n'embête personne mais moi ca me dérange un peu...
Quand je télécharge de nouvelles icones pour remplacer celles sous Yosemite (sur DeviantArt par exemple) j'ai remarqué que celles ci, une fois remplacé, quand on les met sur le dock, et bien elles n'ont pas la même taille que les icones originales d'Apple... Elles ont peut etre 1 ou 2 mm de plus ou de moins que les originales, je trouve ca flagrant et coup c'est dépareillé et moche... Auriez vous un truc pour les mettre à la bonne taille ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Juin 2015)

Essaye cela.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (28 Juin 2015)

Hello 

Merci pour ta réponse malheureusement ca ne marche pas 
Je ne peux redimensionner ne sera ce que le 1 ou 2 mim comme je le souhaitais


----------



## Fantomas06 (27 Août 2017)

yep tt l'monde 
Bon, nouveau sur iMac j'ai également essayé, juste sur l'icon safari mais rien, il me dit qu'il faut les autorisations, 
 heuuu c'est mon mac, j'fé keske j'veux !!!
Non plus sérieusement:
Je suis sur Os X sierra 10.12, cela fonctionne sur les applications que j'ai installées, type Indesign, Steam  ect...... mais également sur les dossiers, par contre sur les applis Apple rien à faire .

Donc  que faire ???
Et pendant que j'y suis, peut-on changer le dock, car sur les anciennes versions oui, avec des applis adéquates, mais ces applis et tuto date.

Merci à vous et bien cordialement


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2017)

Fantomas06 a dit:


> par contre sur les applis Apple rien à faire .


Pour que ça marche à 100 %, il vaut mieux utiliser des icônes avec l'extension .icns. Un petit logiciel le permet et c'est Image2Icon... https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/image2icon-faites-vos-propres-icônes/id992115977?mt=12

Par contre, il y aura obligation de donner l'autorisation par mot de passe de la modification et ceci est normal. Il faudra aussi retirer les icônes du Dock si certaines ont été modifiées et depuis le dossier Applications les remettre par Glisser/Déposer.

Et officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/kb/PH22191?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR ...pour la base d'une modification.


----------



## Fantomas06 (27 Août 2017)

Je te remercie pour cette réponse très rapide, je vais essayer ça après mon GP moto ;-)


----------



## Fantomas06 (27 Août 2017)

Bon ben soit je suis vraiment une quiche, soit ma bécane est vraiment vérrouillée. rien à faire j'ai installé image2icon, créé 2 icns
et dans le dossier source " content > ressource "  faire un glissé déposé mais  walou 
Pas de mot de passe demanadé ni rien ?????
Je rappel que je suis sous  Os X sierra 10.12, et que la machine est neuve donc peut-être verouillée quelque part?


----------



## Ma Dalton (27 Août 2017)

Bonsoir,

 il te faut probablement désactiver le SIP pour pouvoir changer les icônes des applis Apple.

Voir le _pre-requisite_ ici : http://www.idownloadblog.com/2014/07/16/how-to-change-app-icon-mac/


----------



## Fantomas06 (27 Août 2017)

Wouhahouuuuu. le SIP. c'est koi ça.  sa se danse comment  mdr


----------



## Ma Dalton (27 Août 2017)

SIP = System Integrity Protection.

Pour éviter que les bidouilleurs puissent niquer leur système.
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204899


----------



## Fantomas06 (27 Août 2017)

Ok.ha c'est en anglais heuuuuuuu sorry   but I don't speak English.     
ha non le dernier est en français mais cela ne me dit pas ce que je dois faire.
Je suis débutant sur Mac et je rame complet.
Si j'ai bien compris il y à une protection? mais comment la contourner ?


----------



## Fantomas06 (27 Août 2017)

Je viens de recommencer en passant par " lire les infos "" ......   et par le chemin d'accès au fichier source et rien n'y fait.
Je tiens à signaler que dans le dossier source, c'est a dire " Application > safari > Content > ressource " en bas, à gauche de la page, un crayon barré est indiqué, ce qui veux dire qu'il est protégé en écriture.
Si je passe par Lire les informations, je le déverrouille mais je ne peux changer quoi que ce soit.
Dans la fenêtre qui couvre, en bas, il y a
Système >  lecture et écriture
Wheel     > Lecture seulement
everyone > Lecture seulement

Si j'essaie de passer Wheel ou everyone en lecture écriture,   voilà ce qu'il m'affiche 
*Impossible d’effectuer l’opération car vous ne disposez pas des autorisations requises.*

Une idée ?


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2017)

Tu ne cherches jamais avec Google ? En 2 secondes... http://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/10/09/desactiver-le-sip-del-capitan/ ...donc, il faut redémarrer en maintenant les touches *cmd+R*, lancer le Terminal, puis taper cette ligne de code...

```
csrutil disable
```
...après un redémarrage tu pourras faire les modifications. Pour remettre le SIP actif, même chose que précédemment, mais là la ligne de code est.

```
csrutil enable
```


----------



## Fantomas06 (27 Août 2017)

Bon ben je suis aller sur la page que Ma Dalton m'à donnée

J'ai suivi toutes les instructions à la lettre et toujours rien
Si cela continue je vais retourner sur PC
Au moins pour changer un icon ou le dock c'est easy lol

Si justement, google j'y suis depuis 2 jours j'ai passé mon week end dessus   mais quand tu arrive de l'univers PC ou tout est beaucoup plus simple, he ben c'est pas simple


----------



## Fantomas06 (27 Août 2017)

He bien je tiens à remercier LOCKE pour toutes ces informations qui FONCTIONNENT !!!!!!!!!!!   
Encore un grand merci.


----------



## Quent27 (24 Novembre 2017)

Bonjours, voilà j'aime bien être très organiser sur mon Mac, pour ça je met des Icônes correspondant à ce que l'on trouve dans le dossier. le problème est que lorsque je change d'icône celui-ci se trouve déformer, comme si on l'avais aplatis sur la largeur, alors qu'au paravant ça ne passais pas de problèmes.

Quelqu'un aurais une astuce ?


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2017)

Quent27 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurais une astuce ?


Relis depuis le début du message, tu as pas mal d'informations utiles.


----------



## Quent27 (24 Novembre 2017)

Le problème c'est que je cherche pas à changer les icône de mes application mais celle de mes dossier


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2017)

Quent27 a dit:


> Le problème c'est que je cherche pas à changer les icône de mes application mais celle de mes dossier


Un dossier est bien représenté par une icône, non ? Donc le procédé est le même. 

Un petit logiciel qui permet de faire de belles icônes dans les règles de l'art et que j'utilises est *Image2icon*, mais il n'est pas gratuit.


----------



## Quent27 (25 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Un dossier est bien représenté par une icône, non ? Donc le procédé est le même.
> 
> Un petit logiciel qui permet de faire de belles icônes dans les règles de l'art et que j'utilises est *Image2icon*, mais il n'est pas gratuit.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 117853


Merci pour ceci mais ce que j'aimerais c'est réglé le problème directement venant du mac, ce n'est pas normal qu'il face ça alors d'ou viens le problème


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2017)

Quent27 a dit:


> Merci pour ceci mais ce que j'aimerais c'est réglé le problème directement venant du mac, ce n'est pas normal qu'il face ça alors d'ou viens le problème


Par défaut, il te faudra une image/photo dans un format carré, faute de quoi tu auras le problème que tu rencontres.


----------



## ScapO (26 Novembre 2017)

....


----------



## Quent27 (26 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut, il te faudra une image/photo dans un format carré, faute de quoi tu auras le problème que tu rencontres.


En tout cas ça ne ma jamais passer de problème jusqu'à présent, et même les image carré son déformer, aplatie ou élargie


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2017)

Dans cet exemple, en A l'image de base est rectangulaire, en B l'image de base est carrée.


----------



## Quent27 (27 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Dans cet exemple, en A l'image de base est rectangulaire, en B l'image de base est carrée.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 117898


Voilà de quoi je parle


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2017)

J'avais bien compris, sauf que ton image finale n'est pas du tout la même qu'avec l'image de base. Quel logiciel utilises-tu, on dirait que ton image finale est recadrée par homothétie ?


----------



## Quent27 (27 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> J'avais bien compris, sauf que ton image finale n'est pas du tout la même qu'avec l'image de base. Quel logiciel utilises-tu, on dirait que ton image finale est recadrée par homothétie ?


J'utilise le Copier coller dans le programme Finder du mac tout simplement, j'utilise tout Mac, j'avais aucun problème jusqu'ici, je sais pas ce qui s'est passer, voici ma m'étonne 



> Copiez l’image à utiliser dans le presse-papiers.
> 
> Une manière d’y parvenir consiste à ouvrir l’image dans Aperçu et à choisir Édition > Tout sélectionner, puis Édition > Copier.
> 
> ...



_Site d'Appel_


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2017)

Franchement je ne vois pas ou est ton problème ? Sur le site officiel... https://www.unamur.be ...si on utilise le logo de la page _(encadré en rouge)..._




...il n'y a aucune différence avec les autres logos d'une taille bien supérieure avec pour résultat le dossier Test à droite.


----------



## Quent27 (28 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Franchement je ne vois pas ou est ton problème ? Sur le site officiel... https://www.unamur.be ...si on utilise le logo de la page _(encadré en rouge)..._
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 117930
> 
> ...



Je sais, j'utilise que des logo en PNG et je ne comprend pas non plus d'ou viens le problème, jusqu'ici c'est toujours les même résultat que sur l'image de base, ici j'ai voulut le faire et ça a tout foiré je comprend pas.


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2017)

Dans ta copie d'écran en réponse #47, l'icône du bas est bien dans les bonnes proportions.


----------



## Quent27 (28 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Dans ta copie d'écran en réponse #47, l'icône du bas est bien dans les bonnes proportions.


Oui c'est l'image de base que j'ai télécharger d'internet


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2017)

Si tu l'ouvres avec Aperçu et que tu fais un *cmd+A* pour sélectionner toute l'image, puis un *cmd+V* dans la fenêtre d'informations d'un dossier lorsque tu fais un *cmd+I*, tu n'obtiens pas le résultat de ma copie d'écran en réponse #50 ?


----------



## Quent27 (28 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu l'ouvres avec Aperçu et que tu fais un *cmd+A* pour sélectionner toute l'image, puis un *cmd+V* dans la fenêtre d'informations d'un dossier lorsque tu fais un *cmd+I*, tu n'obtiens pas le résultat de ma copie d'écran en réponse #50 ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 117937
> Voir la pièce jointe 117935
> Voir la pièce jointe 117936



Non il est encore une fois aplatis mais cette fois si vers le dessus


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2017)

Je ne sais pas sous quelle version de macOS tu es, mais télécharges et lances *Maintenance* qui est le petit frère d'Onyx. Tu laisses toutes les options qui sont cochées par défaut, un clic sur Exécuter, ça va faire un peu de ménage et surtout dans les caches système et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Quent27 (28 Novembre 2017)

ok merci je vais essayer


----------



## Quent27 (30 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne sais pas sous quelle version de macOS tu es, mais télécharges et lances *Maintenance* qui est le petit frère d'Onyx. Tu laisses toutes les options qui sont cochées par défaut, un clic sur Exécuter, ça va faire un peu de ménage et surtout dans les caches système et vois ce qu'il se passe.



ça na rien changer, en plus de ça j'ai perdu l'icône safari et désormais le Dashboard ne reste pas ouvert au delà de 3 seconde...


----------



## framac (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir Macomaniac
La manip fonctionnait bien jusqu'à la mise à jour High Sierra. Depuis impossible de changer l'icône du dossier Applications, vérification du format de fichier de l'intitulé et tout. Rien n'y fait pour ce seul dossier, alors que pour les applications j'ai réussi le faire sans problème. Plus bizarre encore, la manip fonctionne bien sur un iMac 27" mais pas sur mon macBook Pro. Je ne sais plus comment faire. Si tu as une idée je suis preneur. Merci
Frs


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2017)

Si tu veux changer les icônes système il faut désactiver le SIP. Voir là pour la manip à faire.


----------

